
Show HN: ImAlive – Personify your phone - hayzohar
Hey there :)<p>My name is Hay and i&#x27;m the owner of ImAlive.
ImAlive is an Android mobile app that allow users to change the way their phone behaves by applying a character into their phone!<p>A Character is a unique skin applied to the phone, it contains image and sound assets, along with a Javascript that controls the way that the character behaves.<p>Users are also able to choose any character they want based on the things they like from a variety of categories! and they can also create their own character!<p>I have made guides and tutorials to help my users, and opened a forum to answer any questions they might have :)<p>Website:
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.imaliveweb.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.imaliveweb.com</a><p>Promo video link:
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=5jXX2M0c_2M" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=5jXX2M0c_2M</a><p>Beta registration link:
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;apps&#x2F;testing&#x2F;hayzohar.imalive" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;apps&#x2F;testing&#x2F;hayzohar.imalive</a><p>The app is on a mid-level Beta stage, and im looking for more beta testers to help me out.
I&#x27;d be glad to hear and implement any ideas so please feel free to send them to me :)<p>Thanks!!
======
hayzohar
Hey everyone,

To the people who contacted me regarding the IOS version.

It is currently under development and not available yet.

Thanks :)

------
hayzohar
Added some more information to the guides as requested by other users :)

Please tell me if you find anything that you would like to see/change/update,
i'll be happy to speak to anyone :)

MY Email : Hay12396@gmail.com.

Thanks!!

------
greatNespresso
Hey ! Nice job there, this looks fun !

~~~
hayzohar
Thank you very much! :D Please tell me what you think, if you would like to
change or add something :P

Have a great day :)

